# mondegreen



## Theseus (Jul 18, 2017)

I know that Sarant has written an instructive article on this subject (Το ραμόνι και τα λουμπέσα) but is there a generic word in Greek for this phenomenon?


----------



## sarant (Jul 18, 2017)

Well, my own coinage (ραμόνι) is used by me and other friends at my blog. You could also call them παρακούσματα.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks, Sarant. I prefer ραμόνι. It corresponds more to the origin of the English 'mondegreen'. There is another commonly quoted mondegreen in English:- 
'Gladly, my cross-eyed bear' for 'gladly my cross I'll bear'.


----------

